#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Schlaflosigkeit-innere Unruhe, was hilft? >

## lucy230279

Help.
Ich weiß nimmer weiter.
Seit drei Tagen schlaf ich fast nicht mehr. wenn ich ins bett gehe, schlaf ich meistens sofort ein, aber spätestens gegen halb drei bin ich wieder wach.
ich drehe und wende mich in alle richtungen, stehe auf, setze mich hin, hoch, runter, kreuz und quer.
selbst während ich dieses thema schreibe, kann ich meine beine nicht still halten. egal was ich tue, keine schlafstellung ist angenehm. überall kribbelt es. ich bin von einer dermaßen inneren unruhe erfasst..
meistens bin ich dann bis gegen sechs wach, versuch mich irgendwie abzulenken, mit lesen, fernsehn, spazierengehn, irgendwas. aber keine chance. dabei bin ich zum umfallen müde. 
keine ahnung ob jemand dieses gefühl kennt, aber im mom ist das ein echtes problem für mich. 
ich möchte doch einfach nur schlafen können :i_13sleepy_3: 
ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht übermäßig kaffee trinke, v.a. nicht mehr um dieses zeit.
novalgin und mtx haben auch nicht die entsprechenden nebenwirkungen.
ist das vielleicht wirklich nur die psyche? aber wie soll ich das denn dann in den griff bekommen? 
bin echt verzweifelt... :loser_3_cut:

----------


## günni

auch ich sebst, lucy 
habe ab und zu recht schlafarme nächte. 
Ich steh dann auf und hock mich im rolli vor den pc....bin dann z.b. auch in den usa am rumschaun... 
Günni

----------


## Frosch

Lucy,  
hast Du mal Baldrian versucht? Gibt es auch zusammen mit Hopfen und Melisse etc. Mußt aber ein hochdosiertes nehmen. 
Hast Du das der Ärztin da gesagt?

----------


## sun

Hallo lucy! 
Ich kenne das sehr gut, bei mir ist das der Puls. Wie hoch ist denn dein Puls :Huh?:   
Gruß Nicole

----------


## Brava

Lucy da solltest du die Ärztin mal ansprechen

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Lucy,  
ich gehöre auch zu den großen Schlaflosen dieser Welt, denen jedes seelisch belastende Ereignis ein "willkommener" Anlass ist, den Schlaf trotz Dauermüdigkeit nach 2-3 Stunden abzubrechen.  
Ich habe das einmal rund 6 Wochen durchgehalten, bis dann köperliche Symptome wie massive Blutdruckschwankungen, schwere Konzentrationsstörungen und ständiger Sekundenschlaf u.a. beim Autofahren eine ärztliche Intervention dringend nötig machten. (Ich weiß seit damals, was "vor Müdigkeit schielen" heisst...)  
Mein Arzt hat mir damals - vor allem um die Dauermüdigkeit und die damit verbundenen Beeinträchtigungen zu beenden - ein "Durchschlafmittel" aus der Gruppe der Nichtbenzodiazepine (Ximovan, Wirkstoff: Zolpiclon) verschrieben. Die haben den Vorteil, dass die Gefahr der Abhängigkeit verhältnismässig geringer als bei Benzodiazepinen ist. Vorraussetzung war natürlich eine umfassende Ursachenabklärung.  
Ich habe mich allerdings auch um eine Optimierung der Einschlafsituation gekümmert, d.h. reizarme Umgebung, keine schweren Mahlzeiten, kein Koffein, bequemes Bett und der Jahreszeit angemessene Bettwäsche, Wechselbäder der Beine etc..  
Pflanzlichen Mittel aus Baldrian, Hopfen, Melisse oder Johanniskraut habe ich nicht als sehr hilfreich empfunden. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, das deren schlafanstossende Wirkung nicht besonders groß ist, und sie sich daher auch nur bei leichten, nicht chronischen Schlafstörungen eignen.  
Trotz der Möglichkeiten der Pharmazie ist aber eine Beendigung der nächtlichen Unruhe nur durch eine Bewältigung der psychischen Belastungssituation wirklich möglich. Die funktioniert allerdings deutlich besser, wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag, immer nur gähnend, einen halben Meter neben sich steht. 
Wünsche gute Besserung,  
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

auch eine Möglichkeit...  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi 
*lol*, aber ich glaube selbst das hilft nicht lange 
hab die ärzte noch nicht darauf angesprochen, das erste mal war das am dienstag, aber da hab ich es auf den tablettenmix geschoben, den ich zu mir genommen hab. 
aber seitdem jede nacht.. 
@sun
mein puls liegt meist so um die 72, völlig normal denke ich 
@all 
ich werde es mal mit baldrian (hab mir gerade baldriparan gekauft) und wenn das nicht hilft,mit den von pianoman vorgeschlagenen Nichtbenzodiazepinen versuchen 
danke für eure schnellen tipps, ergebnisse gibt es morgen hier :Smiley:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Ja das ist völlig in Ordnung. Ich dachte nur, weil es bei mir eben die Ursache zur Zeit ist.  
Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, dass dir das heute was hilft.  
Liebe Grüße Sun

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Lucy, 
auch ich habe momentan unruhige und auch depressive Phasen.
Mir hilft eine Stunde strammes Laufen - damit meine ich kein Spazierengehen. Am besten durch den Wald, einen Berg hoch, Treppensteigen, und das möglichst zügig. Ich bin dann ruhiger und kann besser schlafen. Hast du das mal ausprobiert?

----------


## lucy230279

@christiane 
nein, so richtig strammes laufen noch nicht, nordic walking ist immer morgens angesagt, aber ich werde es mal versuchen 
@all 
einen wunderschönen guten morgen, hab zwar nicht lange geschlafen, aber dank baldriparan endlich mal wieder durchgeschlafen *jubel* :bravo_2_cut: 
ich hoffe das wird auch so bleiben :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Na toll, das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. Ich hoffe es bleibt so.  
Wie lange bist du denn noch in der Kur :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
noch bis zum 02.08. dann erhole ich mich noch bei meinem schatz, der ja hier in der nähe wohnt, fahre am 05. zurück in die einsamkeit und gehe am 06.08. wieder arbeiten
*würg* (weil mein dienstplan wieder langes stehen ansagt) mal sehn, wie lange ich durchhalte, aber ich geb mir mühe.

----------


## Brava

Hallo Lucy
das ist ja mal eine gute Nachricht :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Nur nicht aufgeben, du wirst sehen, das schaffst du schon. Oft kommt es ganz anders als man vielleicht denkt. Immer Optimistisch bleiben. 
Ich weiß, oft ist das leichter gesagt als getan.  
Trotzdem, nie aufgeben und immer nach vorne schauen. Du wirst sehen, das Licht wird wieder heller am Ende des Tunnels.

----------


## nickie

Hallo Lucy 
ein gutes Schlafmittel ist L-Tryptophan. Rezeptfrei erhältlich in allen Apotheken. So nebenwirkungsfrei wie Baldrian und Hopfen aber teurer. Wird im Gehirn zu Melatonin umgewandelt. Das ist ein Schlafhormon. Ähnlich aber schwächer, ist die warme Milch mit Honig. L-Tryptophan wird übrigens auch zu Serotonin umgewandelt und kann am Tag zu besserer Stimmung führen. 
Gute erholsame Nacht ;-)

----------


## lucy230279

hallo nickie, 
danke für deine antwort und erstmal herzlich willkommen hier in diesem forum. 
habe es jetzt gestern das erste mal ohne baldriparan probiert und es hat funktioniert.*jubel* 
aber ich werde sie immer zur hand haben. :Grin:

----------


## Frosch

Hier mal Info's aus Wikipedia zu L-Tryptophan:  Tryptophan - Wikipedia 
Ich bin immer sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Sachen, die nicht eindeutig geklärt sind. 
Wenn Dir Badrian hilft, solltest Du es dabei belassen.  
Weiterhin guten Schlaf.

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch, 
vielen dank für die "warnung". 
ich bleib erstmal bei natürlichen heilmitteln, bevor ich zu chemiekeulen greife, davon hab ich schon genug einzunehmen.

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst auch ne Tafel Schokolade essen, um deinen Tryptophan-Spiegel zu erhöhen.
Am besten mit nem Liter Milch runterspülen. 
Dann schläfst du sicher besser, aber ob das deiner Figur auf Dauer gut tut  :Huh?:   :Zwinker:   
Ne mal im Ernst, die Aminosäure Tryptophan ist sowohl in Milch als auch in Schokolade enthalten.
Sie ist eine Aminosäure, die schlechter als andere von Muskelzellen aufgenommen wird, und dadurch bei einer höheren Konzentration im Blut besser die Blut-Hirn-Schranke passiert. Dort wird sie als Vorstufe zu Serotonin umgewandelt.
Darum hat Schokolade auch eine stimmungsaufhellende Wirkung. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## lucy230279

@micha 
schokolade? ich? nie im leben (max die weiße mit crisp.. :Smiley: ) 
aber trotzdem danke für die erklärung.
wie gesagt, ich versuchs jetzt erstmal ohne (auch ohne schokolade.. :Smiley: )

----------


## tillchen

Unbeschreiblich lange Suche nach Alternativen Mittel gegen Schlafstörung , Müdigkeit und Trägheit 
Das ist die Geschichte meine Familie 
Meine Schwester ist mit 6 Jahren (1977)  an Encefalitida (Hirnentzündung) erkrankt. Sie wurde vorerst geheilt, aber in Pubertät kam die Krankheit als Narkolepsie zurück .
Narkolepsie ist unheilbar . Sie wird als Schlafkrankheit oder Schlummersucht bezeichnet . Ab diese Zeit bekam sie schwere Medikamenten . Zu erst bekam sie Fenmetrazin ,das nach ungefähr  10 Jahre täglicher Einnahme,   als gesundheitsschädlich erklärt wurde. Es wurde gegen Retalin ausgetauscht . Auch dies wurde nach 10 Jahren gegen Vigil ausgetauscht. Die Nebenwirkungen wurden von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr  und meiner Schwester  ginge es nicht gut . 
Natürlich haben wir als Familie nach Alternativen gesucht ! 
Auch einiges ausprobiert .
Meine Schwester wurde schwanger und sie musste ihre Medikamenten für 9 Monaten absetzen . In diese Zeit fanden wir Guarana . Erst dachten wir endlich was gutes ! Aber ! Bei unregelmäßige und übermäßige Einnahme von Guarana können und so war es auch,  unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen eintreten .
Schlafproblemen , Herzrasen , Übel , Durchfall usw.   
Eine Achterbahn von leid und Machtlosigkeit . 
Nach langer Suche bin ich auf die Grüntee Kapseln gestossen . 
In Deutschland fand ich etwa vor einem halben Jahr das Happy Energie set von Bodyvita und habe sie ausprobiert. Ich  habe 2 Kindern , Hund und Job. Da die Kapseln mir sehr gut geholfen haben und rein pflanzlich sind, habe ich sie meiner Schwester empfohlen. Durch die Einnahme konnte meine Schwester ihre täglichen Medikamente reduzieren, sie braucht jetzt nur noch 1 Tablette der chemischen Keule.
Das schönste daran ist das wir alle sehen das es ihr allgemein besser geht ! 
Ich finde die Kräuter sehr effektiv und sanft , besser als alle andere Koffein Alternativen die ich ausprobiert habe . Auch bei größere Einnahme trat keine Unruhe oder Schlaflosigkeit bei mir ein !   
Das einzige was ich zu Meckern habe ist das die in Deutschland und Österreich , glaube auch in Spanien , lieferbar sind und ich es für die ganze Familie,  selbe nach Tschechien verschicken muss.

----------


## Daniel_Hiller

Hi Lucy, 
Es gibt natürlich viele Gründe, warum du unter Schlaflosigkeit leidest. Gibt es etwas, dass dich momentan sehr beschäftigt? Vielleicht willst du mit jemanden professionellen mal darüber reden. Manchmal hilft das sehr. 
Andernfalls gibt es viele Wege, wie du den Schlaf begünstigen kannst. Ich möchte dir hier nur ein paar Ideen aufzählen und vielleicht ist einiges dabei, woran du noch nicht gedacht hast.
1) Versuchs mit meditieren vorm schlafen gehen. Es gibt mittlerweile dutzende Apps für Anfänger. 10 Minuten pro Tag schaden nicht
2) Der offensichtliche: Trink viel Wasser vor dem Schlafen gehen  :Smiley:  
3) Wechsel regelmäßig deine Bettwäsche, damit du immer in ein frisches Bett hineinsteigst
4) Probiere es mit ätherischen Ölen, die die Sinne beruhigen. Das klingt vielleicht nach Hokus pokus, aber ich glaube Zirbenöl und Lavendelöl haben da eine sehr beruhigende Wirkung auf den Körper
5) Du kannst auch veruchen einen Luftreiniger zu verwenden, der dafür sorgt, dass dein Zimmer immer schön frisch belüftet bleibt. Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit ist es nicht toll, das Fenster beim Schlafen offen zu halten, aber ein Luftreiniger ist hier eine gute Alternative. Ich habe hier mehr Informationen für dich. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir auch viel Sport empfehlen oder ein Hobby bei dem du dich viel auspowerst  :Grin:  
Wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg. 
Liebe Grüße,
Daniel

----------


## DerJens

Hallo, 
wie bereits meine Vorpostern geschrieben haben, könnte Stress ein Faktor sein, warum du unter "Schlaflosigkeit" leidest. Dieses Problem könntest du beheben in dem du eventuell professionelle Hilfe ansuchst od. du regelst es mit einem externen "Mittel". Wenn ich zB nicht schlafen kann, esse ich entweder Datteln, ist auch wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass sie müde macht oder trinke heißes Wasser mit Honig und Apfelessig - habe bereits die alten Römer gemacht bzw. hat es Tim Ferris in einem Blogbeitrag geshared od nehme Tryptophan. L-Tryptophan beeinflußt unseren Schlaf und steuert unseren Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus, da das daraus entstehende Serotonin eine Vorstufe des Schlafhormons Melatonin ist. Unsere innere Uhr, oder wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt unser circadianer Rhythmus, sorgt dafür, dass die Melatoninkonzentration in unserem Blut nachts und wenn es dunkel ist, am höchsten ist.

----------


## Barbara_Feldman

Hallo,
Meistens wird unruhiger Schlaf von zu vielen Gedanken verursacht. Vielleicht beschäftigt dich momentan einfach zu viel? Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten solltest du vielleicht mit jemanden darüber sprechen. 
Eine andere Sache kann auch der Blutdruck sein. Vielleicht ist es zu weit hergeholt, aber meine Mutter konnte damals auch nicht schlafen und die Ärzte meintes es lege an ihrem zu hohen Blutdruck. Eventuell schaust du dir das auch mal genauer an. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## juliankani

Schwer zusagen. Am beste rate ich dir echt, dass du dir professionelle Hilfe holst, ist nämlich sehr wichtig.

----------


## LenchenRei89

Hast du mal 5-HTP probiert? Wirkt schlafinduzierend und beruhigend. Hat außerdem eine leichte antidepressive Wirkung.

----------


## Wissenschaft

Hallo lucy & Co.  
Thema Schlafstörungen 
Schlafstörungen haben mit Stress zu tun. Hier gibt es sehr viele „Stressfaktoren“, die wir gar nicht wahrnehmen oder darum wissen. Für die körperliche Regulierung ist ein Hormon zuständig, ohne dem kein Leben möglich ist. Daher sollte dieses Hormon, wenn es wie durch Schlafstörungen „Alarm schlägt“, sehr  rasch reguliert werden bevor es zu weiteren Schädigungen und Multisystemerkrankungen kommen kann wie Rheuma, Fibromyalgie, Depression, Übergewicht, Kopfschmerzen, chronische Entzündungen usw. 
Hier in Zusammenhang steht  der Darm - der Bluttransport zu allen Organen -  und das Immunsystem.  Letztendlich steuern dies gut „genährte“ oder „erneuerte“ Zellen aus denen wir alle nun einmal bestehen. Sind diese Bereiche als „Zusammenspiel“ vollständig, verschwinden in den meisten Fällen Beschwerden oder auch schwerwiegende Krankheiten. Denn hier wird die Ursache behoben, nicht die Symptomatik bekämpft. Vorzustellen ist das vereinfacht wie bei unserem Auto. Ohne Reifen kommt ihr nicht aus dem Hof, ohne Benzin oder Lenkrad ebenso wenig - es ist ein Zusammenspiel. 
Störungen in irgendeiner dieser Funktion kommen leider meist durch unsere Lebensweise, auch wenn dies niemand hören möchte…   
Ich halte am 19.7. in der Nähe von Zürich/Schweiz einen Fachvortrag über all diese Körperfunktionen, ihr seid herzlich von mir eingeladen. 
Ich wünsche Euch einen sonnigen Sonntagabend und einen gesunden, erfolgreichen Start in die kommende Woche.
P.

----------


## binne0721

Hey, dieses Gefühl kenne ich teils auch von mir selbst. Es gibt Nächte, in denen ich im Nachhinein denke, dass ich gar nicht geschlafen hätte. Allerdings kommt es bei mir selten vor, dass ich richtig wach werde und dies auch merke. Hast du schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, ein oder zwei Nächte in einem Schlaflabor zu verbringen? Vielleicht lässt sich dort die Ursache feststellen, damit dir geholfen werden kann. Ich habe von Bekannten kürzlich noch einen anderen Tipp bekommen. Sie schwören darauf, dass die Einnahme von Schwarzkümmelöl helfen soll. Ich bin da erst immer etwas skeptisch, weil es einfach soooooo viele Mittel gibt, die irgendein alltägliches Problem lösen können sollen. Deshalb recherchiere ich lieber auch selbst. Verschiedene Studien haben aber tatsächlich gezeigt, dass zumindest hochwertiges bzw. natürlich Schwarzkümmelöl wie dieses dabei helfen sollen, zur Ruhe zukommen.
Vielleicht hilft dir ja einer dieser Tipps.
Ich selbst gehe jetzt besser mal schlafen  :Zwinker: 
Euch allen eine gute Nacht.

----------


## HealTheWorld

> Help.
> Ich weiß nimmer weiter.
> Seit drei Tagen schlaf ich fast nicht mehr. wenn ich ins bett gehe, schlaf ich meistens sofort ein, aber spätestens gegen halb drei bin ich wieder wach.
> ich drehe und wende mich in alle richtungen, stehe auf, setze mich hin, hoch, runter, kreuz und quer.

 Ich kenne Schlaflosigkeit sehr gut.
Du scheinst unter enormer Spannung zu stehen. Diese lässt dich nicht zur Ruhe kommen.
Ich empfehle dein homöopathisches Konstitutionsmittel. Das wird deine Spannungen schnell lösen, dein Nervensystem beruhigen und alle Symptome beseitigen, welche du hast, da es ganzheitlich wirkt.
Behandelst du lediglich die Symptome, verdrängst diese also, erzeugt dein Körper aggressivere Symptome. Damit beginnt deine Krankheitsodyssee.

----------


## Pit47

Ja,am besten Du suchst einen erfahrenen homöopathischen Arzt auf, der Dir ein Konstitutionsmittel raussucht.

----------


## Meli85

Hallo,  
ich habe - gerade bei stressbedingten Schlafstörungen - gute Erfahrungen mit Ashwagandha gemacht. Das ist eine Heilpflanze aus dem Ayurveda. Sie wird bei uns auch Winterkirsche oder wegen ihrer schlaffördernden Wirkung auch Schlafbeere genannt, also wirklich ein prima natürliches Schlafmittel.
Meines Erachtens eine gute Alternative zur Homöopathie. 
Wie auch immer Du dich entscheidest - ich wünsche Dir Viel Erfolg! 
LG, Meli

----------

